# living dots in my tank!



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

My 10L tank seems to be growing these dots which seem to be MOVING?!!!
I have no idea what they are, but they are all over the shells I have on the floor. 
I have a couple fish with 2 snails, the snails are bothering me because they seem to be breeding like crazy! Are these little things baby snails? will they kill my fish? Any help please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

First of all, are these snails that you bought from the LFS or just pests that came with your fish?

If they are pests, then you can do the following : First, wash your glass carefuly so that no snails are attached to the glass. Then proceed with a thorough vacuum of the gravel.

One thing that snails hate is sulphur. You can poor some algae remover in your tank that will either kill or at least make all the lil' pests come out of their hiding place. You can either smash them with your finger or if bigger, pick them up as they climb the glass. Do not overdose the algae remover and make sure it is made with some sulphur compound. Sera makes one. It's rather expensive by the way but it works. Done it myself.

Oh and no, they wont kill your fish.

Sponge


----------



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks alot,
ill try that

the snails are actually bought from a friend.
one is really big and other is small and all the little ones are small too?

are snails hermaphrodites (or however you spell that) :chair:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

some are some aren't... the common pond snails you get off plants usually are. However, are you sure these dots are baby snails? Usually baby snails look like a miniture version of their parents...


----------

